# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شماره رسید تاییدیه تحصیلی؟

## beauty

سلام
بچه های کسی میدونه شماره رسید تاییدیه تحصیلی چیه؟ چون تو سیستم ثبت نام گلستان ازم خواسته
1) امروز رفتم پیشخوان دولت و اقدام کردم واسش اولش خواستم فقط پیش دانشگاهیو بگیرم ولی دانشگاه گفت دیپلم هم نیازه منتهی تو سایت فقط یه فیلد خالی هست برای وارد کردن شماره رسید کدومشو وارد کنم؟
2) پیشخوان بهم دوتا برگه داد که روشون چیزی به اسم شماره رسید تاییدیه تحصیلی نیست فقط یه شناسه پیگیریه و ...!
3) ادرس سازمان مرکزی دانشگاه رو بهشون دادم نه دانشکده رو، مشکلی که نداره؟

ممنون میشم با ذکر شماره جواب سوالای بالا رو بدید تا بقیه هم بتونن استفاده کنن
با تشکر

----------


## shaghayegh.t

واای مرسی برای منم سواله

----------


## _sana_

والا من که برای دانشگاه زاهدان هستم به صورت اسکن شده میخواد رسید رو و اتفاقا هردوتارو.فرق داره احتمالا هر دانشگاه‌
سوال سومتون هم توی اطلاعیه آدرس ننوشته برای پیشخوان دولت ؟‌چون برای ما کامل با کد پستیش هم بود

----------


## A.H.D

چه جالب،اینا سوالات منم هست
کسی میدونه خواهشا دریغ نکنه از پاسخ

----------


## AmirAsghari

دانشگاه آزاد هم زده فقط از پیشخوان خود دانشگاه باید بگیرید به نظرتون روز ثبت نام میشه گرفت و همون موقع داد بهشون؟

----------


## Churchill

من پارسال که برای پیام نور ثبت نام کردم قبلش رسیدیه تحصیلی یه برگه بود برای دیپلم و  پیش دانشگاهی  که پشت و رو زد روی هر کدوم شماره مربوط به خودشون رو پایینش زد طرف با خودکار روش نوشت چون پرینت کم رنگ بود اصولاٌ  تو ثبت نام سایت گلستان فقط اسکن رو میخوان که کافی نت های شهرتون حداقل چند تایی هستن که شلوغن ببرین اونا خودشون میدونن چیکار کنن  
و اینکه در ضمن برای هر قسمتی که میخوان عکس بارگذاری کنن کنار فیلد بارگذاری نوع مدرک رو کامل شرح داده و شما باید اونو بارگذاری کنید زیاد مبهم نیست فقط زود انجام بدید اینجا وقتتون رو تلف نکنید کافی نت ها اطلاعاتشون بیشتره
  ثبت نام اینترنتی دانشگاه که تموم شد  شما دیگه دانشگاه رو تند تند برید برای ثبت نام اونجا کاغذ بازیش بیشتره 3 4 روزی رو شما اونجا سر هیچ و پوچ الاف میشید از اونجا به پلیس به علاوه 10 از پلیس به علاوه 10 به دانشگاه اگه دارید با ماشین برید راحت تره چون معمولاٌ دانشگاه پیام نور خیلی دورتر از شهره 
یه نکته دیگه اینه که پسرا که سربازی دارن یه گواهی موقت تحصیلی پایان دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی بهشون میدن که باید مهر مدرسه و مهر رییس آموزش و پرورش پای این برگه باشه و در اغلب موارد این برگه ها رو پیش رییس آموزش و پرورش نمیبرن و مهر نداره شما میرین دانشگاه پیام نور میگه امضا رییس آموزش و پرورش هم باید باشه مجبورین نصف شهر رو برید و بیاید که یه امضا بگیرید از الان برید قسمت آموزش اداره آموزش و پرورش اونجا براتون پاراف میکنه برگه رو میبرین پیش رییس آموزش و پرورش اون برگه رو امضا میکنه بعد اون برگه رو میبرین پیش دبیرخانه مهر میزنه البته هر دو برگه پایان دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی و اگه نظام جدید هستین همون برگه رو که بهتون دادن ببرید

----------


## mmr

ترو خدا کممک کنید

----------


## beauty

واسه ما فقط شماره رسید و تاریخ میخواد و جایی واسه بارگیری اطلاعات نداره
توی اطلاعیه نه ولی توی قسمت ارتباط با ما دانشگاه ادرس نوشته به همراه کد پستی

----------


## beauty

.. .

----------


## beauty

> من پارسال که برای پیام نور ثبت نام کردم قبلش رسیدیه تحصیلی یه برگه بود برای دیپلم و  پیش دانشگاهی  که پشت و رو زد روی هر کدوم شماره مربوط به خودشون رو پایینش زد طرف با خودکار روش نوشت چون پرینت کم رنگ بود اصولاٌ  تو ثبت نام سایت گلستان فقط اسکن رو میخوان که کافی نت های شهرتون حداقل چند تایی هستن که شلوغن ببرین اونا خودشون میدونن چیکار کنن  
> و اینکه در ضمن برای هر قسمتی که میخوان عکس بارگذاری کنن کنار فیلد بارگذاری نوع مدرک رو کامل شرح داده و شما باید اونو بارگذاری کنید زیاد مبهم نیست فقط زود انجام بدید اینجا وقتتون رو تلف نکنید کافی نت ها اطلاعاتشون بیشتره
>   ثبت نام اینترنتی دانشگاه که تموم شد  شما دیگه دانشگاه رو تند تند برید برای ثبت نام اونجا کاغذ بازیش بیشتره 3 4 روزی رو شما اونجا سر هیچ و پوچ الاف میشید از اونجا به پلیس به علاوه 10 از پلیس به علاوه 10 به دانشگاه اگه دارید با ماشین برید راحت تره چون معمولاٌ دانشگاه پیام نور خیلی دورتر از شهره 
> یه نکته دیگه اینه که پسرا که سربازی دارن یه گواهی موقت تحصیلی پایان دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی بهشون میدن که باید مهر مدرسه و مهر رییس آموزش و پرورش پای این برگه باشه و در اغلب موارد این برگه ها رو پیش رییس آموزش و پرورش نمیبرن و مهر نداره شما میرین دانشگاه پیام نور میگه امضا رییس آموزش و پرورش هم باید باشه مجبورین نصف شهر رو برید و بیاید که یه امضا بگیرید از الان برید قسمت آموزش اداره آموزش و پرورش اونجا براتون پاراف میکنه برگه رو میبرین پیش رییس آموزش و پرورش اون برگه رو امضا میکنه بعد اون برگه رو میبرین پیش دبیرخانه مهر میزنه البته هر دو برگه پایان دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی و اگه نظام جدید هستین همون برگه رو که بهتون دادن ببرید



*در مورد نظام وظیفه چطور؟ چیزی میدونید
چون امسال دومین سالیه که کنکور دادم و مهلت یکساله ام تا خرداد 98 بود ولی توی دفترچه سازمان سنجش نوشته کسایی که خرداد یا شهریور 97 فارغ التحصیل شدن تا شهریور سال بعد فرصت دارن و در صورت قبولی در دانشگاه فاقد غیبت هستند*

----------

